# Sennheiser HD600 replacement cables?



## dannymc (Oct 14, 2017)

hi guys the left ear on my HD 600 sennheiser headphones has stopped working. for any of you who have these headphones you will know that the cabling is very thin but are designed to come out. therefore i presume i can buy replacement cables for these? i called the music store i get my equipment and they told me i have to order direct from the sennheiser website now. has anyone done this before? i'm on the site here and i cant quite figure out which ones i suppose to order. are the cables called HD-25's?

would this one work? it had the additional coiled cable

http://spares.sennheiser.co.uk/pro-...e-copper-35mm-threaded-plug-with-adapter.html

Danny


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 14, 2017)

This one is bit cheaper on Amazon.

*http://tinyurl.com/yc5kdc4d*


Just keep in mind of course there is always the possibility the left can could be shot as well.


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 14, 2017)

Have you tried swapping the cables around to make sure it is the cable that's the problem?
If you swap them and the left is still not making a sound, it's more likely because the coil is not touching the pin from the cable.

This is what I'm talking about.


Otherwise, this is the cable you want.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sennheiser-3m-Replacement-Cable-HD650-Black/dp/B0028PGXRE (www.amazon.co.uk/Sennheiser-3m-Replacement-Cable-HD650-Black/dp/B0028PGXRE)


----------



## dannymc (Oct 14, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Have you tried swapping the cables around to make sure it is the cable that's the problem?
> If you swap them and the left is still not making a sound, it's more likely because the coil is not touching the pin from the cable.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about.
> ...





yes i have swapped them to make sure. the problem follows to the right ear. 

Danny


----------



## jeremiahpena (Oct 14, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> This one is bit cheaper on Amazon.
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/yc5kdc4d*




Right side on my HD600 went out a few months ago, I bought this exact replacement cable and it's worked great.


----------



## dannymc (Oct 14, 2017)

jeremiahpena said:


> Right side on my HD600 went out a few months ago, I bought this exact replacement cable and it's worked great.



just ordered 2 new sets, just to have a spare for next time. 

Danny


----------



## Kent (Oct 14, 2017)

get the 650 cables - they are sturdier and do the same thing!


----------



## dannymc (Oct 21, 2017)

got my new cables from amazon, headphones working perfectly again thank god. 

Danny


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 23, 2017)

HA! Reminds me High school Danny when my Sony Walkman headphones were repaired with gaffer tape while I walked to halls of Performing Arts listening to Gary Moore, Kraftwerk, and Weather Report.



dannymc said:


> got my new cables from amazon, headphones working perfectly again thank god.
> 
> Danny


----------

